# Raw feeders: Whole Rabbits



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Following on from a few requests for whole rabbits from folks after mentioning I shoot them and have loads in the freezer, I thought I'd try my best to try and get folk who want them but don't have a source in touch with folk that do have them.

I am a memebr fo a few hunting forums and know a fair few people nationwide that shoot/trap/hunt rabbits and I am sure they will be willing to try and help folk out.

So, if you had the opportunity would you like to be able to source wild rabbit for your dogs (or yourself even)?

I shall post a list of towns (alphabetical) that folk are from who are willing to get you some. If you are in that area and would like some drop me a PM with some details on and I can pass them on to the person getting the wabbits for you. I have no idea how this is going to work but it's worth a try I guess.

Towns:

Axminster - EX13
Bradford/Leeds
Chester
Doncaster/Sheffield/Pontefract
Kent
Ebbw Vale, Abergavenny
Middlesborough
Newcastle/Cumbria
Plymouth
Redditch
Skipton
Southampton
Telford


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the doncaster one, he got in touch really quick and has plenty of rabbits for me


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

One day my personal Elmer Fudd is going to pop his clogs, so I shall make a note........


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

The guy in Redditch has 50+ in his freezers with more coming in all of the time.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Shame there's none closer to me (am in Coventry) but well done you for trying to help out


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

None in Essex then - around the Southend on sea area?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely idea, shame I live in the wrong area


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> The guy in Redditch has 50+ in his freezers with more coming in all of the time.


How much does the man in Redditch charge for his rabbits please?


----------



## TangoTerrierist (Jul 1, 2012)

What a great idea! Shame there's no-one near me on your list (Rutland) as I recently tried asking on my local freecycle group for a contact for anyone who shoots rabbits but got a proper wrist-slapping from the moderators!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

here here near doncaster :thumbup:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

For the folks in and around the Doncaster area it's your lucky day. A guy has come forward and said they can supply upto 50 rabbits a week going forward (probably until May 2013). He can do them whole or skinned and gutted.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> For the folks in and around the Doncaster area it's your lucky day. A guy has come forward and said they can supply upto 50 rabbits a week going forward (probably until May 2013). He can do them whole or skinned and gutted.


Is that a different dude to the one i went to out of interest?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

pogo said:


> Is that a different dude to the one i went to out of interest?


Yes. I think there are three in that area now who can supply.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome i think i could do with another freezer as i can't fit anymore in


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> For the folks in and around the Doncaster area it's your lucky day. A guy has come forward and said they can supply upto 50 rabbits a week going forward (probably until May 2013). He can do them whole or skinned and gutted.


This is great im in rotherham its near donny so what are the prices and how do i contact him.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I now have a supplier in Chester if anyone in that area requires rabbits.


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi , I have sent you a PM as he is near me in Wrexham. Thanks Sue


----------



## Pudding (Oct 7, 2010)

if you do find someone in Essex or kent please let me know
Thanks


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

If anyone knows someone in the Wiltshire Area i would love to know ....i can't find rabbits anywhere (except in my own garden,pets  )


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish some were closer to me


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Pudding said:


> if you do find someone in Essex or kent please let me know
> Thanks





kerrypup said:


> If anyone knows someone in the Wiltshire Area i would love to know ....i can't find rabbits anywhere (except in my own garden,pets  )





lozzibear said:


> I wish some were closer to me


I will add you all to the list.

Can you give me your nearest towns pretty please?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> I will add you all to the list.
> 
> Can you give me your nearest towns pretty please?


I am in Motherwell... I'm not far from Glasgow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven`t actually got a dog yet but would love to feed whole rabbits when I get my dog and was wondering about the Chester one. Do the rabbits come gutted?


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I haven`t actually got a dog yet but would love to feed whole rabbits when I get my dog and was wondering about the Chester one. Do the rabbits come gutted?


I have asked for this chap to get in contact with me but haven't heard from him yet sadly so I wouldn't get too excited .


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm is Salisbury ...in Wiltshire


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been twice for rabbits from my dude, always has as many as I want and we have sorted out me going once a month for some


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love someone in Glasgow too.


----------



## 1enny (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Hutch6

I'd like to get in touch with the guy in Doncaster. I can't PM you as I don't have enough posts yet


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Really sorry for not bein gon here for a while, had some stuff to sort out at home.

Right, I have chased up the guy in chester and told him to get his act together. If he doesn't conatct you in the next few days let me know and I'll find someone else for you.

1enny - can you drop me a profile message with your email address on? I'll delete it as soon as I have it and I will pass it on to my guy in Doncaster for you.

Glasgow and Salisbury have been added to the lists.

*I now have a guy in Middleborough who can supply.*


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hutch, do you know if the guy in Redditch is still supplying? I've passed me e-mail to you to give to him, but haven't heard anything from him


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you have any deatils of some one near Rugby at all.

I have very sadly lost my contact this week and stocks are runnign a little ow.

Also any idea on price, I didn't have to pay before...


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am doing my best for you with the guy in Chester but he doesn't seem to want to talk anymore but I'll keep sweet talking him and he has the email addresses of the two that have requested rabbits from him so keep checking your spam folders etc.

For those that are not aware we are now coming into the start of the bunnie season. There is no actually hunting season for them as you can hunt them all year round but the serious folk will only do so if there is an "r" in the month. This means that there will be a huge influx of rabbits coming because they have had a chance to breed all year and when the ferrets go down you catch 80% of what's down there so you are talking anywhere from 80 - 800 rabbit days. It is why you will start to see them being readily available in the local butchers where as before they were like rocking horse dung.

I am hoping that now the season starts more folk will come forward when they have a quickly over flowing freezer and we should see more and more towns having a supplier if I can secure them for you. Keep your eye on the list on the first page as that is where the new towns will be added.

Fingers crossed everyone that wants them will be able to get some.

Hutch.


----------



## kerrypup (Mar 5, 2009)

I now have a supplier in Salisbury  going to get my 1st lot soon so hopefully they will ok


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing my best for you with the guy in Chester but he doesn't seem to want to talk anymore but I'll keep sweet talking him and he has the email addresses of the two that have requested rabbits from him so keep checking your spam folders etc.
> 
> ...


I have had an email from a guy called Tony today so hopefully rabbits on the way


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Is the Leeds/Bradford guy in Leeds or Bradford? Or somewhere in the middle like Pudsey? Leeds is only down the road from me but Bradford is a bit further


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

_Sara_ said:


> Is the Leeds/Bradford guy in Leeds or Bradford? Or somewhere in the middle like Pudsey? Leeds is only down the road from me but Bradford is a bit further


That Leeds/Bradford guy is me 

I am in Baildon.

I should have an outrageous amount of stock this sunday as we are off out with the ferrets to clear 7 or 8 warrens if you want some let me know. Rabbits, not ferrets that is.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

suesdogs15 said:


> I have had an email from a guy called Tony today so hopefully rabbits on the way


Hooray!!! at last


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

suesdogs15 said:


> I have had an email from a guy called Tony today so hopefully rabbits on the way


Hmmm, thats strange I havent heard anything?!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Izzysmummy said:


> Hmmm, thats strange I havent heard anything?!


I passed your details on. Dammit!!! I'll have a word.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks.

Ive checked and I did send you the right email address, thought Id check in case it was my fault!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> That Leeds/Bradford guy is me
> 
> I am in Baildon.
> 
> I should have an outrageous amount of stock this sunday as we are off out with the ferrets to clear 7 or 8 warrens if you want some let me know. Rabbits, not ferrets that is.


OOOOhhh I'd be interested in rabbits? Do you skin them? If not can anyone show me how to do it? If i struggle to get Bos to eat a whole carcass there is no whay on earth he is going to eat fluff.


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> OOOOhhh I'd be interested in rabbits? Do you skin them? If not can anyone show me how to do it? If i struggle to get Bos to eat a whole carcass there is no whay on earth he is going to eat fluff.


It is really easy to skin them. All you need to do is use a sharp pair of scissors to cut into the skin. Then put a couple of fingers in the hole to make it bigger, then just tug. The skin comes off really easily, takes about 5mins that's all


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Hmmm, thats strange I havent heard anything?!


If he replies, cos he was concerned that I may not want them as they may have mxyi, I will tell him you want some as well. He said he doesn't go out that often , depends on the weather !! I have started a thread on here and have been reassured myxi rabbits are fine for dogs


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> That Leeds/Bradford guy is me
> 
> I am in Baildon.
> 
> I should have an outrageous amount of stock this sunday as we are off out with the ferrets to clear 7 or 8 warrens if you want some let me know. Rabbits, not ferrets that is.


Can't you move nearer to Wrexham


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

LexiLou2 said:


> OOOOhhh I'd be interested in rabbits? Do you skin them? If not can anyone show me how to do it? If i struggle to get Bos to eat a whole carcass there is no whay on earth he is going to eat fluff.


I can skin them for you if you want. I can give you a lesson on it if you really like.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Aw, so jealous  My two were attempting to eat a dead rabbit on a walk yesterday... I did think Arrow would have no problems with a furry rabbit, but wasn't sure how Jake would be with the fur (he won't eat a hairy lambs leg or head) but he was right in there so not worried about that now... just need to find somewhere locally I can get them!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> I can skin them for you if you want. I can give you a lesson on it if you really like.


There is a part of me that would like to know how to do it myself i think, although what 'tools' do you need?

Do you need me to PM you some details for bunnies?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> There is a part of me that would like to know how to do it myself i think, although what 'tools' do you need?
> 
> Do you need me to PM you some details for bunnies?


Skinning is very easier, use scissors to cut into the skin pop the legs out, and the skin just pulls away whole


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> There is a part of me that would like to know how to do it myself i think, although what 'tools' do you need?
> 
> Do you need me to PM you some details for bunnies?


I answered you in an earlier post, is it easy , a pair of sharp scissors and your hands . Cut into the skin and put your fingers in the hole to make it bigger and pull. The skin comes off really easily. Takes less than 5 mins


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Now that i know how easy it is to skin a rabbit I've been thinking about going out to shoot me a bunny! 

But I'm not sure i could do it,likewise I'm not so sure where the gun has ran off too either! :blink: 

And i have to confess that i only read pg1,pg2 and the last pg of this thread so i'm sorry if this has already been asked,but, 

when it comes to gutting the rabbit,do you take out everything? And if you do can you keep the heart,lungs,liver etc????


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pindonkey said:


> Now that i know how easy it is to skin a rabbit I've been thinking about going out to shoot me a bunny!
> 
> But I'm not sure i could do it,likewise I'm not so sure where the gun has ran off too either! :blink:
> 
> ...


I don't skin OR gut the rabbits just leave them whole as is


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

pogo said:


> I don't skin OR gut the rabbits just leave them whole as is


hmmmm.. i could do that i suppose.

Why do you have to gut if you skin if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I skin so I can find the shot, I sometimes get them with a pellet to the head, other times shot gun pellets in the body 

I gut, but only stomach and intestines. Liver comes out if its yellow ( rare) 

Eaten if not
They then have the heart, kidneys, lungs etc.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you have any contacts in the Scottish Borders? My pair fancy some bunnies


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pindonkey said:


> hmmmm.. i could do that i suppose.
> 
> Why do you have to gut if you skin if you dont mind me asking?


I don't gut them unless i'm chopping them into a few pieces. You don't have to gut them if you don't want, it's only the **** so leave it or remove it, it's up to you


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have "special " or is it "stupid" dogs and I have to skin them for two of them or they won't eat them. The third will eat it all lol


----------



## Roxy the staf (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys

I did try pm a member on here in Salisbury but I'm not sure i done it right

I'm in Southampton and would like to get hold of a few rabbits for my dogs
Just wandered who I would have to contact to arrange it

Many thanks


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

On a slightly different note: can anyone source me whole unplucked birds near Watford, Hertfordshire?


----------



## bobmonk388 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi does anyone know a supplier of bunnys in the Teesside Durham area I've got four hungry mouths to feed and they do love abit of bunny
many thanks chris


----------



## Gick (Jan 25, 2013)

[QUOTE Why do you have to gut if you skin if you dont mind me asking?[/QUOTE]

As a newbie I hope that you will forgive me adding to a thread that is quite old, but I notice that the question above does not appear to have been answered.

Whilst many larger dogs can cope with the rabbit whole, others cannot so some preparation is in order. Most rabbits are harvested for human consumption so best practice is to gut when warm as the physiology is such that a long cut through the abdominal wall and a vigorous shake will remove the internal organs. It will also remove most of the blood which is the first to deteriorate and causes most of the smell which some may find somewhat distasteful.

As has been mentioned in previous posts, there is no problem in using animals with the myxomatosis virus even for human consumption, and I usually skin those immediately, rolling the pelt up around the head and cut through the neck providing a neat package which I can bag and dispose of in the refuse.

One of the nicest experiences is to share with my dog a rabbit, she having the skirt and saddle raw, whilst I cook the limbs, braised with chopped onion, a clove of garlic and diced green bacon. Chopped mushrooms add some liquid to the otherwise dry mix and the sauce is made up with Greek style natural yogurt for the last 15 minutes simmer.

A word of warning when skinning, care should be taken when breaking the knee/elbow joint (I use secateurs in the field, which also detaches the scut), as the bones are very brittle and the rabbit may get it's revenge by slicing your fingers with a razor sharp edge.

Hope that adds a little.


----------



## Gick (Jan 25, 2013)

Nala caught her own supper last night!

We were walking close to the M1 motorway when she suddenly shot off down a bank and saw that a rabbit was zig zagging along a culvert to avoid her to no avail. She brought it up the bank and left it on command whilst I sorted out a lead as we were by a road and I did not wish to risk her getting excited and straying onto the carriageway.

The rabbit dashed off back down the bank and Nala leaped after it in pursuit, once again bringing it back to me and this time I kept a grip on it before dispatching it with my thumb stick. I used the parapet of the bridge over the motorway as a worktop to paunch and skin it, then realized that I had no plastic bag in my pocket to keep my backpack clean, so used a 'poo' bag until I found one blowing in the wind. Would you believe a further 8 mile walk and not a usable bag in all that time!

When we got home I jointed and fed half of it to my clever girl. During the walk I also picked up a wood pigeon that had flown into the side of a passing vehicle, but as that was not bloody I was able to put it into my backpack.

Altogether a very successful outing.:thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm expecting a delivery of rabbits (skinned & gutted but organs left in) from Dundee pet foods. My lot all love rabbit.

I don't do fur though. LOL

I'm near Bradford though so if this thread is still live I'd be interested in future


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Thought you guys might appreciate my mad freezer- turns out my dog refuses point blank to eat it with fur on and yet rabbit is his favourite skinned- so one by one I need to defrost one. skin it and feed it over two days. There are 9 and a half bunnies in there!


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine are coming minus the fur. I'm a wuss, I draw the line at skinning etc lol. And I don't think either of my dogs would eat it in fur either.


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

The last lot I got were skinned and gutted- organs left in and I had to cut them into three to fit them all in freezer! For a pound cheaper they come with fur but still gutted- I'm a Scot and so tight I think I might just get furries and skin them myself- been watching youtube videos haha! I skin pheasants so it can't be THAT hard! :yesnod:
This is my last lot cut up- some of them.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

the boys absolutely love rabbits with all the fur on same with anything really!


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Grace wouldn't eat a whole rabbit with fur on, so I was sat there skinning and gutting them, when she wanders in and picks up a foot and runs off with it. I thought great I'll find it buried in the sofa or something. 7 feet later and I decide I need to find out what she is doing with them. Turns out she was actually eating them, all that time wasted skinning for her. Ok so I was also prepping them to go in the freezer for the humans of our family too, but even so... Blooming spoilt dog.

I'd like to try Grace with the birds (although she has turned up her nose at some pheasant I tried to give her when we were dressing them), but I am not really sure how to safely go about this. We get quite a lot of pheasant and partridge and I currently have a freezer pretty full of birds prepped for humans. However we will be moving house in the next couple of months, so I am trying to free up some space. The trouble is our rabbits are shot with a rifle, so it's only a pellet with them and I can usually find them easy enough, but the birds are not. So wondering if anyone does feed game birds and if so what precautions can be taken with the possibility of shot being present?


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

I do feed a bit of pheasant. I just give it to them, I dont worry about the shot, its not all lead shot these days. I'm sure its not great but its not a big part of their diet, I recon they scavenge worse stuff.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any rabbit contacts in Birmingham/Solihull or Chester kind of area? please I've not had any response from any, but would love to try the pups with whole rabbits


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

WILD RABBIT SECTION

They do farmed too, but imo wild is better.

If you scroll to the bottom of the page they sell whole rabbit (skinned and cut in half, gutted but with organs left in) for £3.70 each 

They are based near the midlands but deliver nationwide.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

We need someone in the West Sussex area !


----------



## LeedsFox (Mar 27, 2013)

hutch - out of curiousity are you still supplying rabbits? what price are they? I get rabbits from near Hull at the moment- as it goes I'm in Baildon at least once a month (I'm in Leeds)..can't PM you as I'm a new member.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Is the guy in Reddich still supplying? I'm not too far from Reddich so would love to have some from him for my gang.


----------



## caninedivine (Mar 29, 2013)

fed my last rabbit of the year to the dog today. going to wait through the summer now till i go ferreting again. gotta give them a bit of a chance to breed!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I would love to find a source in Lancashire.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Phoenix85 said:


> I'm expecting a delivery of rabbits (skinned & gutted but organs left in) from Dundee pet foods. My lot all love rabbit.
> 
> I don't do fur though. LOL
> 
> I'm near Bradford though so if this thread is still live I'd be interested in future


Hi Phoenix,

I can hopefully supply again as the little ones are coming above ground no, give them a chance to grow a bit and by July they'll be ready. If I get an influx in the meantime I shall let you know. I also have a contact in Skipton if that is of use to you?



wee man said:


> We need someone in the West Sussex area !


I shall ask around for you. Any areas in particular? Where are you willing to travel to?



LeedsFox said:


> hutch - out of curiousity are you still supplying rabbits? what price are they? I get rabbits from near Hull at the moment- as it goes I'm in Baildon at least once a month (I'm in Leeds)..can't PM you as I'm a new member.


Hi LeedsFox,

As stated above the numbers are on the rise again so when I have some I will be more than happy to supply you with some.



DollyGirl08 said:


> Is the guy in Reddich still supplying? I'm not too far from Reddich so would love to have some from him for my gang.


Hi DollyGirl,

I shall certainly ask for you, no doubt they are.



the melster said:


> I would love to find a source in Lancashire.


Hi Melster,

I will ask around for you. Any particular area in Lancashire?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Just checked the hunting forums etc and I have some new areas so check out the first post for the areas I have contacts in for rabbits.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry I get so lost on this site, I can never remember where I have just been and where to find what I had last done !

West Sussex, near Chichester. I don't mind having to collect them within a reasonable sort of distance. They can keep skins on just paunch out.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

wee man said:


> Sorry I get so lost on this site, I can never remember where I have just been and where to find what I had last done !
> 
> West Sussex, near Chichester. I don't mind having to collect them within a reasonable sort of distance. They can keep skins on just paunch out.


It's on the list wee man.


----------



## farmerboy5470 (May 20, 2013)

hi
i might have rabbits available in the sw of scotland if theres anyone interested?
tried to join the vermin hunter forum but it wont let me post so thought id try here


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you know of anyone in Somerset who can supply rabbits?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you know of anyone in Somerset who can supply rabbits?


What towns are you looking at MM?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> What towns are you looking at MM?


I'm near Glastonbury, but may be able to travel further afield in the future.


----------



## Phoenix85 (Feb 10, 2013)

hutch6 said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> I can hopefully supply again as the little ones are coming above ground no, give them a chance to grow a bit and by July they'll be ready. If I get an influx in the meantime I shall let you know. I also have a contact in Skipton if that is of use to you?


That's great, thank you!

Yes, Skipton is great for me, I'm not too far from Skipton.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

are you still able to put us in touch with someone, Im in Kidderminster and would love to find a supplier for myself and my brother?


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

If anyone is looking for rabbits in the Crowborough / East Sussex area I can put you in contact with someone, who will soon be starting their rabbit control. Ferreted and rifle shot only.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone supply a few skinned/gutted rabbits or other game in the Ashton, Oldham, Rochdale, Todmorden/Hebden Bridge Area please.

TIA
K


----------



## Ankh (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I could get rabbits near Liverpool?


Thanks


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i know that no one has commented in a while but... anyone able to get me game in the bedfordshire area? bunnys, pheasents or anything


----------



## cincci (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I am a new member.
In next year my dogs will move here. 
They eat raw vension. So somebody can tell me where can I buy raw vension in London or around London? 
please send me an email: [email protected]

Thank You

Cintia Kiraly


----------



## minxymadam (Jan 2, 2014)

OMG your dogs are soooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## woivre (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Hutch,

I'm looking for a supplier near Southampton or Salisbury please (I see they're both on the list).

Many thanks in advance,
Jo


----------



## StormyKnight (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,
I think I have finally worked up the guts to try feeding my dogs some rabbits. Also hearing how good it is for them, I think I have to try it. 
Could I please have the contact details for the "rabbit man" in Middlesbrough?

Many thanks, Marion


----------



## markcymru (Mar 29, 2014)

hi hutch,
would really appreciate being put in contact with the sellers in Ebbw Vale, Abergavenny ,ive sent you a pm,regards mark.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, can anyone let me know who will be able to supply rabbits in the Ebbw Vale area. 
My dog found one in the bushes today and before I could stop him he had eaten most of it. Apparently it had been there for 3-4 days. Apparently the local guys who catch them just throw them away if they are too small .


----------



## dtec001 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never tried my dog on rabbits but would love to. I see there is a supplier in Newcastle/Cumbria. Do you know where, and are they still supplying bunnies?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Is this thread still active?
I would love to find a supplier either in West Essex, or near Bushey Herts. Am willing to travel a reasonable distance.


----------



## Halo1 (May 22, 2014)

Me too, looking for a free or cheap way to feed raw as my animals are costing us a fortune at the moment.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Halo1 said:


> Me too, looking for a free or cheap way to feed raw as my animals are costing us a fortune at the moment.


I too would like to find a free way to raw feed my dogs!!!!!

Where do you get your supplies? There are quite a few companies that sell a variety of raw foodstuff for dogs in bulk at lower prices than ordinary supermarkets. Hungryhounds at Falkirk is a good one. Check out their Facebook page.


----------



## markcymru (Mar 29, 2014)

OliviaBlake said:


> Hi everyone, I would really appreciate it if you would take a few minutes to complete this short questionnaire for me to help me out with my dissertation. I am a final year student at Plymouth University, enrolled on the undergraduate BSc Animal Behaviour and Welfare course. I am currently undertaking my research dissertation project, which is looking into dog owners views and attitudes of dog nutrition. For this questionnaire you need to own a dog and be at least 18 years or older. I would really appreciate your time and participation.
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/F8K8SHG


sounds like market research to me!


----------



## Missybubz (Mar 14, 2015)

hutch6 said:


> Following on from a few requests for whole rabbits from folks after mentioning I shoot them and have loads in the freezer, I thought I'd try my best to try and get folk who want them but don't have a source in touch with folk that do have them.
> 
> I am a memebr fo a few hunting forums and know a fair few people nationwide that shoot/trap/hunt rabbits and I am sure they will be willing to try and help folk out.
> 
> ...


Been searching for something like this for so long so glad I came accross this - I'm in South kirkby don't know if you know anyone close enough as I don't drive (unable to PM as only just joined)


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

I've had a read of this thread - and looks like I have a supplier locally in Southampton, however have a few questions.

I have rabbits of my own, foster for RSPCA and board them too. This may sound a really silly question but will feeding whole bunnies mean he takes more interest in my lot? I have important safety precautions in place to keep bunnies safe from dog but obviously don't want to encourage him to take an interest if I can avoid it 

Also, does the guy in Southampton skin and gut them? No way I would be able to do that - it would have to just look like meat else I'd get upset. I cried when I ran over a wildie in my car


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

catherine09 said:


> I've had a read of this thread - and looks like I have a supplier locally in Southampton, however have a few questions.
> 
> I have rabbits of my own, foster for RSPCA and board them too. This may sound a really silly question but will feeding whole bunnies mean he takes more interest in my lot? I have important safety precautions in place to keep bunnies safe from dog but obviously don't want to encourage him to take an interest if I can avoid it
> 
> Also, does the guy in Southampton skin and gut them? No way I would be able to do that - it would have to just look like meat else I'd get upset. I cried when I ran over a wildie in my car


I keep rabbits, and also feed my dog whole rabbits with fur - there is no additional interest, and he doesn't want to kill the pets. He has always seen the pet rabbits as something to guard from the cats, while I would never leave them alone together without the mesh barrier of the run (I don't think you can trust any dog unsupervised around fast moving small furries) he is perfectly gentle through the mesh with them and they will all lie happily by choice side by side with just the mesh between them.

I hope that makes you feel somewhat more confident about including rabbits in your dogs diet


----------

